# What Will They Come Up With Next



## Stroodlepuff (15/4/14)

Yes... thats a compass on your PV




Advantage:

The world's only a function of the electronic cigarette with a compass
1.Accurate adjustment of output voltage,
2.intensified short circuit protection,
3.discharge and overcharge protection,
4.switch protection,
5.atomizer protection,
6.low voltage protection.

Contents:

1pcs Transtop Twist compartment 

2 pcs 18350 battery

1 pcspower adpter

1 pcs 18350 charger

1 pcs manual

1 set weight:280g

Transtop Twist Battery 

Led color


Blue color ,highlight

Battery voltage


3.2-4.25v

Output voltage


3.2-4.8v

Output current


2.0A

Smoke


Led keep bright and the maximum time for smoking is 7 color

Battery charge


Led blink 2 times;1 second each time

Smoking overtime


Led blink 5 times;1 second each time

Battery Under-voltage


Led blink 10 times;1 second each time

Charging current


500mA

Atomizer short circuit


Led keep blink until the short is removed

The Transtop Twist battery is another advanced vision based on the Transtop original battery.
Transtop Twist variable voltage battery has inner smart Buck-Boost converter,which can adjust voltage from 3.2-4.8v. you can adjuset the battery voltage according to your need.
When short circuit happens ,the battery will shut down.the battery won't go back to work until short circuit ends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (15/4/14)

Question is, can the compass be read while vaping?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (15/4/14)

hold your device 26 deg south n vape

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RezaD (15/4/14)

Uhhh....looks more like a glorified 2A dildo to me.....you know......for when things go..........south????

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

nogal not a bad idea LOL


----------



## ShaneW (15/4/14)

In case the nic rush is so hectic, you get lost

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (15/4/14)

To help you find your way to the nearest couch or bed

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------

